# American Wanting to Have Baby In South Africa



## kryan31 (May 21, 2012)

Hello All,

I just got married to my husband who lives in and is a citizen of South Africa. We have dated over 2 years-I've made trips there, he has made trips here to California. We just got married and are expecting a baby in 4 months. 

Due to insurance purposes, we plan to have baby in SA. I will be leaving for SA next week. I'd planned to come back to US for a few weeks in November for a visit, then return to SA at 36 weeks pregnant, but I'm realizing how crazy that may be on me and the baby to travel so late. SO, I will most likely be staying past the 90 days in which I'm allowed.

My question is can I apply for a Visa extention once I get into SA? I don't want there to be any issues, such as me being sent back 8 months pregnant. I do have a return flight booked, but will most likely return to US AFTER baby is born at this time. 

If anyone could give me some insight I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you!
K


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

kryan31 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just got married to my husband who lives in and is a citizen of South Africa. We have dated over 2 years-I've made trips there, he has made trips here to California. We just got married and are expecting a baby in 4 months.
> 
> ...


I do not know about your visa extension, but do you have any idea about the cost of having a baby in SA?
Are you covered by any medical aid?


----------



## kryan31 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Johanna,

Thanks for your reply. I do have medical insurance in SA (before I found out I was pregnant) that's the main reason I'm having the baby there. =)


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Please, do check if your medical insurance covers child birth. If not be prepared to pay in excess of R20 000 in medical cost for a normal uneventful birth in a private hospital. You really do need to sort out your visa concerns before you leave the USA - you should be able to enter on a spousal visa.


----------



## sharenee (Jul 28, 2012)

I am an American and had both of my children at private hospitals all will being in SA after the 90 days. My first child I paid out of pocket and I paid around 14,500 rand for a natural, epidural fee delivery. My second child I had Discovery Health insurance and was on the lowest plan and just paid 5000 out of pocket and got maybe 1000 of that back for the midwife fee once we submitted the claim to insurance.

Now as far as the visa is concerned, my hubby was at home affairs very often, but was able to get my visa extended so I was able to travel back to the US, but this was all after the baby was 5 months. In SA it is recommended to get the baby documents (Birth Cert.) within 30 days, and we where not able to register since I was illegal. It was a bit frustrating, but we did it again when the second was born and people remembered us at home affairs from the first time and pushed things along faster. I now have a relative visa in my passport and it last for 2 years allowing multiple entries into SA.

Of course it is better to get things sorted out prior, but if you are unable just be prepared for the run-around and stay patient.

I hope this helps and Good Luck.



kryan31 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just got married to my husband who lives in and is a citizen of South Africa. We have dated over 2 years-I've made trips there, he has made trips here to California. We just got married and are expecting a baby in 4 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## dkhaley (Jun 10, 2011)

You can get the visa extended from here, but you need to apply at a regional home affairs office within 30 days of when your temporary visa expires. I'd give it a little extra time, as sometimes they want additional/other documents from what they state.

I'm assuming you will also want to register your child as a US citizen. Make sure that you request a copy of the child's unabridged birth certificate as soon as possible. While you're at it, get a copy of your unabridged marriage certificate. Once you have these, you can register your child's birth with the Embassy here. It's a good idea to bring school transcripts and such to prove that you've lived in the US.


----------

